# Sealing Pergo



## UKMatt (Oct 25, 2007)

If what you mean by sealing it your talking about using a sealant in the 1/4" expansion area that would be recommended. A silicone sealant works great to seal the perimeter and prevent water from getting underneath. I'm a handy man and put a bunch of this in and in any potential wet area we seal the perimeter to prevent mosture damage. Hope that helps.


----------



## CD08 (Oct 23, 2007)

Does it need to be put on the entire floor or is it somewhat water resistant already?


----------



## UKMatt (Oct 25, 2007)

If you're doing a bathroom yes but otherwise just seal the areas you are concerned about moisture penetration. Under the dishwasher and sinks, near the dog bowls etc. When in doubt seal it. Moisture will not penitrate from the top down with normal spills but near all walls is the area of vulnerability. Normal spills on the surface are expected so don't sweat that, just seal the perimeter of the room and your good-to-go.


----------



## CD08 (Oct 23, 2007)

Actually, I just looked at the boxes today an realized it was Pergo Prestige, not Presto. Is it better, worse or the same as Presto?


----------



## CD08 (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone? Is it the same as Pergo Presto or is it different?


----------



## UKMatt (Oct 25, 2007)

It is the exact same thing but Home Depot private labels it under their brand name of Presto and retailers have the name Prestige. It just allows the independent retailer a chance to compete with the box accounts like Depot. If you look at the color names their all the same and the product is identical. Prestige and Presto are one-in-the same.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

UK is right on the money.


----------



## nsdeagle98 (May 27, 2008)

*Presto & Prestige not the same*

Well, it's been several months since the last post here, but since I found the page by a Google search, someone else may also.

I really doubt the Presto and Prestige are the same thing. I know for a fact that the Prestige has a 30-year warranty, and the Pergo site lists Presto as having a 25-year warranty. Also, the Presto is only 8mm thick, whereas the Prestige is 10mm thick.

If I remember correctly, Home Depot had the Presto and the Prestige displayed almost right beside each other. And I know that the salesman, who was very helpful, was able to clearly explain to us how much better the Pergo Prestige was to the rest of Pergo. Plus, simply standing back and looking at the displays, the difference was very obvious. The Pergo Prestige is just beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## rcoop (Jun 7, 2008)

I am new to posting on sites like this, I hope this is right. I have a sample of the Pergo Prestige myself and before I purshase this maybe someone with this in their own home can give me feedback on their experience with the Prestige. How do you like it? Is it easy to care for? How is it wearing? Did you diy? Because it will max out budget we will have to install it ourselves. We will be doing our dining and living room on a concrete slab. Any tips or any thing we should be aware of. Thanks


----------



## CD08 (Oct 23, 2007)

I installed about 500 sq feet in my Kitchen and living room in Feb of this year. About a month later, my 130 gal salt water fish tank leaked and spilled about 10 gallons of water on the floor while I was away for the afternoon. I replaced the wet sections in my kitchen and it has been holding up fine since (granted its only been 4 months). I have a dog and haven't noticed any scratches on the floor. I DIY'd and installation was a piece of cake. I have yet to replace the baseboards that I took out when I installed the floor...better get on it!:yes:


----------



## rcoop (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. Espeically for the installation part. I am not so "SKERT" now. Good to know if something goes wrong it is fixable.


----------



## Abbiley (Sep 16, 2008)

*Flooring damaged in Hurricane*



CD08 said:


> I installed about 500 sq feet in my Kitchen and living room in Feb of this year. About a month later, my 130 gal salt water fish tank leaked and spilled about 10 gallons of water on the floor while I was away for the afternoon. I replaced the wet sections in my kitchen and it has been holding up fine since (granted its only been 4 months). I have a dog and haven't noticed any scratches on the floor. I DIY'd and installation was a piece of cake. I have yet to replace the baseboards that I took out when I installed the floor...better get on it!:yes:


How did you do the replacement? Did you just cut it out or did you have to pull it up and relay it? We just laid the Pergo Prestige in July and last weekend water seeped in from the backdoor and got under the flooring. Its now buckling in about 1/3'd of the living room.

Thanks.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

There is some really bad information in this thread. You Pergo users may want to check other sources also.


----------

